# Old Phone Books



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey wait a minute, an old phone book as a tool? When doing a small job that is dirty, oily, greasy or etcetera open an old phone book and do it on the top of it. When you are done tear out the soiled pages and discard. The Fishing reel sitting on the phone book is a Clarkson Castey surf reel. The company went out of business in the 1960's. It is a fine old all metal (mostly aluminum) reel and this one works perfectly. -- Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea Bill.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Old phonebooks also make great blowgun targets and paper blowgun darts. If you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

they also make a wicked inch punch target


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good idea TEX


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Great for shooting arrows into from my slingbow too


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Do you fish with this reel?


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Old phone books also make excellent targets for my 80ft/lb pistol crossbow


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Old or new phone books are used to punch people in the stomach without left a mark behind. This is true...


----------

